# Kitchen Aid Mixer won't turn under load



## paul01 (Sep 15, 2020)

Kitchen Aid mixer was working fine until the worm gear went, which I replaced along with the motor brushes. I adjusted speed properly through all speed settings but now it will not turn at all when inserted into even a small-medium amount of batter. Replacementparts.com wants me to replace the speed sensor and motor control board but the mixer is not showing any of the symptoms they note in their video as reasons to replace these. It just won't turn under load. Thanks


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Paul, Not a pro on this but did a quick search to see if those motors have replaceable brushes and they do. Here is a quote 
"*KitchenAid stand mixer will need replacement* carbon *brushes* sooner or later"

Should be some videos to direct you.

Bud


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Hi Paul, Not a pro on this but did a quick search to see if those motors have replaceable brushes and they do. Here is a quote
> "*KitchenAid stand mixer will need replacement* carbon *brushes* sooner or later"





paul01 said:


> Kitchen Aid mixer was working fine until the worm gear went, which I replaced *along with the motor brushes*.


Bud, he already replaced the brushes.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You mean I'm supposed to read the entire post? 

Bud


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Probably not your issue, but... Last time my KitchenAid wouldn't turn, the silly metal name plate that covers the grinder attachment point had gotten loose and fallen into the batter. I had no idea why the mixer kept straining and stopping. When I threw the batter out in frustration, I discovered that stupid metal piece - buried in the dough, it was invisibly blocking the paddle attachment from turning.

Mrs snic, not wishing to be subject to a repeat f-bomb performance, hid the name plate somewhere.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Wondering if they sold you the wrong gear. If it’s the wrong size you might not have enough torque. Have you put an ohm meter on the motor leads to check amp draw?


----------



## vivtherocks (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Paul - were you able to figure out the issue and how to fix it? I am facing the exact same issue. thanks


paul01 said:


> Kitchen Aid mixer was working fine until the worm gear went, which I replaced along with the motor brushes. I adjusted speed properly through all speed settings but now it will not turn at all when inserted into even a small-medium amount of batter. Replacementparts.com wants me to replace the speed sensor and motor control board but the mixer is not showing any of the symptoms they note in their video as reasons to replace these. It just won't turn under load. Thanks


----------



## Peter296 (Apr 15, 2021)

vivtherocks said:


> Hi Paul - were you able to figure out the issue and how to fix it? I am facing the exact same issue. thanks


I also have the same problem. Does anyone know the solution? Do I buy another gear from a different supplier or the gear & backet assembly and try that?


----------



## Peter296 (Apr 15, 2021)

Peter296 said:


> I also have the same problem. Does anyone know the solution? Do I buy another gear from a different supplier or the gear & backet assembly and try that?


Just to close my issue. I bought a new Genuine worm gear (made in US) and installed that and it now works fine. The other one looks good, measures the same etc, but for some reason didn't work. No real idea why.


----------



## TWN41 (10 mo ago)

paul01 said:


> Kitchen Aid mixer was working fine until the worm gear went, which I replaced along with the motor brushes. I adjusted speed properly through all speed settings but now it will not turn at all when inserted into even a small-medium amount of batter. Replacementparts.com wants me to replace the speed sensor and motor control board but the mixer is not showing any of the symptoms they note in their video as reasons to replace these. It just won't turn under load. Thanks


My wife used her Kitchenaid Mixer, Model KSM90WW, for about 15-years without a problem. Recently, she encountered a particularly thick batter and the beater stopped turning. I disassembled the unit and found that a couple of teeth on the plastic worm gear had failed. I have read this is a fail-safe feature of the mixer. I ordered a replacement worm gear from Amazon and installed it. The mixer worked fine on a thin batter, but the moment she put in a stick of softened butter the mixer stalled. I disassembled the unit again. This time there was no damage to the worm gear teeth. I put the plastic gear in a chuck, placed a nail in the cross-drilled hole of the aluminum hub and found I could turn it inside the gear. I cut the plastic gear off the hub and could see its blackened inside diameter (see attachment). I then pressed-out the hub of the original worm gear that had the broken teeth (see attachment). It had a knurl on the outside of the hub which would prevent it from spinning inside the gear. I ordered a "FACTORY CERTIFIED PARTS" gear/bracket assembly from Amazon (see attachments) and installed it. The mixer works great with a heavy cookie batter. Presumably, the hub has a knurl. In summary, perhaps there is a stand-alone worm gear available that has a knurl, but it should not be purchased if it does not have a molded-in part number. To be safe, purchase the complete gear/bracket assembly. It will save a lot of time and frustration.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

TWN41 may have the answer, but don't overlook inadequate lubrication on the gear teeth as a possible cause of this type of issue, especially with plastic gears.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How is the replacement gear rotationally retained?


----------

